# BLOW OUT SALE on Vacuum Sealing Bags



## lisa b (Oct 10, 2015)

Hello Everyone,

*We are clearing inventory in our warehouse to make room for more stock, so we need to move gallon bags!*
*GALLON BAG BLOW-OUT SALE*​*SAVE 20%** ON ALL FULL MESH GALLON BAGS*​*FOR YOUR FOODSAVER, CABELA'S, WESTON & VACMASTER COUNTERTOP SUCTION SEALERS*​*USE THE CODE **SMOKIN20 **TO GET YOUR DISCOUNT*​*Please remember that this discount only applies to quart & gallon bags.*

*CLICK HERE TO SHOP: http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Gallon-Bags_c46.htm*

*When they're gone, they're gone.*

*We will be previewing new products soon! Stay tuned!*

*Thanks again for all of your business.*  

Lisa


----------



## driedstick (Oct 10, 2015)

Sounds great I will have to check my inventory - Thanks Lisa 

DS


----------



## lisa b (Oct 26, 2015)

Hello Everyone,

*We are clearing inventory in our warehouse to make room for more stock, so we need to move quart and gallon bags!*

*QUART & GALLON BAG BLOW-OUT SALE*

*SAVE 20%*  *ON ALL FULL MESH QUART & GALLON BAGS*

*FOR YOUR FOODSAVER, CABELA'S, WESTON & VACMASTER COUNTERTOP SUCTION SEALERS*

*USE THE CODE*  *SMOKIN20*  *TO GET YOUR DISCOUNT*

*Please remember that this discount only applies to gallon bags.*

*CLICK HERE TO SHOP:**  http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Full-Mesh-Vacuum-Sealer-Bags_c44.htm*

*When they're gone, they're gone.*

*We will be previewing new products soon! Stay tuned!*

*Thanks again for all of your business.*   

Lisa


----------



## lisa b (Nov 1, 2015)

Hello Everyone,

*We are clearing inventory in our warehouse to make room for more stock, so we need to move quart and gallon bags!*

*BLOW-OUT SALE*

*SAVE 20%*  *ON ALL FULL MESH BAGS & ROLLS*

*FOR YOUR FOODSAVER, CABELA'S, WESTON & VACMASTER COUNTERTOP SUCTION SEALERS*

*USE THE CODE*  *SMOKIN20*  *TO GET YOUR DISCOUNT*

*CLICK HERE TO SHOP:**  http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Full-Mesh-Vacuum-Sealer-Bags_c44.htm*

*When they're gone, they're gone.*

*Thanks again for all of your business.*   

Lisa


----------



## LanceR (Nov 2, 2015)

Oh sure, Lisa.  We order 500 bags and you have a sale!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  

Ya know, maybe we should get a few more.....

Lance


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 2, 2015)

Blow-out sale?

Can we please use another marketing term? This is a sausage making forum (among other things).

Lol


----------



## lisa b (Dec 1, 2015)

*Hello everyone,*

*I hope that you all had a nice Thanksgiving.  We are looking forward to spending our Christmas with our family.  I hope that you all have a very Merry Christmas!*

*I have a discount code for December, so you can vacuum seal all of your holiday leftovers, in addition to your smoked ribs, brisket, etc. *

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter **SM1215**  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*I am excited to announce a completely new line of bags and rolls for your countertop vacuum sealer.  They are thicker than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$.**  Check out our new line of ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*We are now carrying*  *MYLAR BAGS**, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click*  *HERE*  *to see.*

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## 1beezer (Mar 21, 2016)

I placed another order but I don't understand why shipping is so expensive. There's no way UPS charges over $18 to ship orders of 150 bags. The boxes are small and hardly weigh anything.


----------



## lisa b (Mar 21, 2016)

Hello,

I'm not sure which order is yours, but we do not mark up shipping.  Depending on the bags you ordered, they can weigh anywhere between 5 - 6 pounds for 150 bags.  They are coming from California, so if you're on the other side of the country, it gets pricey.  The website is connected to my shipping account, so any discounts I receive is passed on to you.

If you didn't use your smoking meat discount, I will refund 10% of the price.

Thank you,

Lisa


----------



## 1beezer (Mar 21, 2016)

I used the 10% discount Lisa. The bags work well and the discount helps.


----------



## lisa b (Apr 2, 2016)

*Hello everyone,*

*Things are happening here at Vacuum Sealers Unlimited.  I am developing a new website that will allow me to be more flexible in my discounts, promotions, etc.  Hopefully, it will be up in the next couple of months.  Until then....*

*Here is your April discount code:*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter **SM416**  **at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*I am also working to get more products on the site to save you money on meat processing equipment.  I just got some great deals on sausage stuffers.  *

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Sausage-Stuffers_c71.htm*

*I will have more products coming soon!*

*Our ULTRA bags will save you money!*  *  They are thicker than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$.*  *  Check out our new line of ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*We also carry*  *MYLAR BAGS**, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click*  *HERE*  *to see.*

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------

